# Elroy 2000!!!



## Jana337

*Ladies and Gentlemen:

*

*A marvelous linguistics department jointly posting under the name 

**ELROY 

**has reached the second milestone. We are looking forward to another 2000 brilliant contributions.

*​ *
*


----------



## fairy

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem 2000. Post, Elroy *


----------



## lsp

2000 THANKS, ELROY!​


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Elroy. 
I learn a great deal from your posts. 
​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Elroy: Congraaaaaaaaaatulations!   I adore our conversations in the English forum. Yes, it's true, you always bring  a different outlook on the language. And for that, I adore you.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Elroy,

Grammar is a nasty job, but someone has to do it


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Elroy,

Grammar is a nasty job, but someone has to do it

You do it, and more, extremely well.   Congratulations.

Cuchu


----------



## Rayines

*Felicitaciones, Elroy: No sé en qué idioma decírtelo: en español, inglés, u holandés....ya que alemán, árabe o hebreo no sé:*

*¡¡¡Seguí participando!!!  *


----------



## ILT

Wow!!!  I can only congratulate all of you and thank you for helping all of us   

Thanks


----------



## Citrus

So far I've sincerely enjoyed your posts  . . . I just can't wait for the next 2,000

*   2,000 Congratulations and 2,000 Thanks   *​ 
Citrus


----------



## alc112

Congratulations Elias!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Elroy and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELICIDADES, ELROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*​


----------



## Whodunit

Please let me mention all the languages you already speak fluently:

English
Arabic
French
Spanish
German
Dutch
Hebrew

And you're currently learning these ones:

Italian
Norwegian​


What a number: _*9 languages!!!!!!!!!!*_ and only 20 years old.   

And btw, _*congrats to your 2nd milestone!*_


----------



## timpeac

elory! What was I thinking of? Its been 3 hours since this thread has been here and I havent already said a word! Thank you for all your helpful answers, particularly over grammer, as without you to who would we have to ask our questions of? I would of liked to of wrote more, but I must go to bed soon, at a decent hour just like I use to do before I got addicted to the forums. Keep, always, the good work up!

All the best

Tim


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations, Elroy, to someone whose posts are always well worth reading.


----------



## amikama

*Congratulations!*


----------



## panjandrum

*Comhghairdeas! Seo don Dhá mhíle cinn eile!!*​


----------



## elroy

I would like to thank everyone for their warm wishes and kind words.  I remember when I reached my first milestone saying that I didn't think I was going to be able to participate too often, but it's been less than two months and here I am, 1000 posts later!  I guess I'm hooked.  Without wonderful people like you consistently attracting me back, I may not have remained, and for that, I would like to thank everybody.

Here's what I have to say this time: I may not be able to participate as frequently for the next few months, but I will definitely be here.

Thanks again!


----------



## Artrella

*Ayyyy!!! Llegué tarde!!!     ... Felicidades Elroy... y 2000 gracias por tu ayuda siempre tan inteligente!  Con gente como vos da gusto aprender!! *


----------



## funnydeal

¡ Muchas felicidades y también muchas gracias por tu ayuda Elroy !​


----------

